# Back again...



## nickster (Jul 6, 2007)

Just thought I should raise my head above the parapet and admit that I'm back on fertility friends - after a break of nearly 4 years! 


My DP and I are trying for a sibling for our lovely daughter. We're co-parenting (at a distance...) with her dad and his partner. They told us last year that they didn't want another baby, so we've been in turmoil about whether to have another child through an anonymous donor or accept that Manon will be an only child. Then a few weeks ago, they say they've changed their minds!


I can't begin to describe the range of emotions we've gone through, but the main thing is that here we are again - trying to conceive. It's mad!!!  


FF was such a huge support to me last time around, and try as I might I just can't take my mind off the TWW etc! So I hope it's OK to join you, and contribute my ramblings...


----------



## welshginge (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi & welcome back. Hop fully your journey will be a short one! xx


----------

